# Anyone seen Slayer?



## KYBobwhite (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm starting to get concerned.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

i think he is probably busy hand washing Toyotas trailer and dogs today.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm taking him off ignore today. I gotta see his spin on this..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 11, 2015)

*I never put him on post ignore*



toyota4x4h said:


> I'm taking him off ignore today. I gotta see his spin on this..



Just didn't read his trash.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Yall be easy on him this is very hard for him......


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 11, 2015)

*Are you serious?*



brownceluse said:


> Yall be easy on him this is very hard for him......



Really?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Really?



Two wrongs don't make a right. Please remember that before you all post things you can't take back.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 11, 2015)

*You see that's the difference*



brownceluse said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Please remember that before you all post things you can't take back.



We don't and won't. I respect UGA and 99.9999% of their fanbase.  I pull for them in every game but one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

I won't post anything else I'll just laugh at him. He's already said enough himself I can't make him look worse after this loss lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

thug vols?  lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks guys for being humane I know Slayer didn't mean all those horrible things he posted


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks guys for being humane I know Slayer didn't mean all those horrible things he posted



yes. peace, love and harmony.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right. Please remember that before you all post things you can't take back.



yall gonna listen to this mess


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

are the Vols gonna fall for it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

...its whats for supper???????????


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ...its whats for supper???????????



I heard chick fil a was closing their Ga locations to make room for crow fil a. Should do very well.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I heard chick fil a was closing their Ga locations to make room for crow fil a. Should do very well.


----------



## chadair (Oct 11, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> We don't and won't. I respect UGA and 99.9999% of their fanbase.  I pull for them in every game but one.



Really?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

chadair said:


> Really?



He's a good vol!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 11, 2015)

*Yes really*



chadair said:


> Really?



If we can't win the east I'd rather y'all take it home  instead of UF or Mizzou.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2015)

Slayerz up on the "ledge" with Doenightmare . . .


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayerz up on the "ledge" with Doenightmare . . .



Slayer is still drunk he just called me. Said he'll be back when his internet gets turned back on. Theres and outage in his area. He said Go Dawgs and the vols still suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayerz up on the "ledge" with Doenightmare . . .



He may have jumped already.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He may have jumped already.






That's gonna be a big ole pile'ocrap when they hit . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He may have jumped already.



doenightmare cant jump, he still owes bama for the avatar bet and the vols too.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's gonna be a big ole pile'ocrap when they hit . .



Hertful.........



Matthew6 said:


> doenightmare cant jump, he still owes bama for the avatar bet and the vols too.



You can't prove that 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I'm in..............





Matthew6 said:


> doenightmare cant jump, he still owes bama for the avatar bet and the vols too.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> If we can't win the east I'd rather y'all take it home  instead of UF or Mizzou.



Chadair is a Gator


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

I guess Ol Slayer is still alive???? 

We may have a new member tomorrow. I bet he pulls for Utah.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> doenightmare cant jump, he still owes bama for the avatar bet and the vols too.





SpotandStalk said:


> I guess Ol Slayer is still alive????
> 
> We may have a new member tomorrow. I bet he pulls for Utah.



that would make 2 Utes; or is Slayer really Doenightmare   too.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Slayer says he'll see you all soon. Still has an internet outage in his area.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that would make 2 Utes; or is Slayer really Doenightmare   too.



That's probably it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2015)

I thought he was the one that told me this




Browning Slayer said:


> And you might have something to say if Auburn was a legit team.. Heck, you boys will be lucky to win 8 games..
> 
> Talk about early season hype and a COMPLETE melt down..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer says he'll see you all soon. Still has an internet outage in his area.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I thought he was the one that told me this



That's when he thought the Dawgs were "gonna win it all".



Poor guy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Maybe Toyota should yell out of the back door and see if he's alive.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's when he thought the Dawgs were "gonna win it all".
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy.



Can't knock a man for believing........... Heck, if Chubb hadn't went out and it wasn't raining during the Bama game who knows?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2015)

Got me a new sigline.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Can't knock a man for believing........... Heck, if Chubb hadn't went out and it wasn't raining during the Bama game who knows?



That's right.



I watched the 1st series of the FSU game last night. I saw all the water sloshing with every step and thought, oh crap it's been RAINING. Now we can only run between the tackles.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the 1st series of the FSU game last night. I saw all the water sloshing with every step and thought, oh crap it's been RAINING. Now we can only run between the tackles.



Thats just wrong mods please ban this guy......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thats just wrong mods please ban this guy......



They're  working on it.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> They're  working on it.



You to?????


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> An Auburn guy talking trash is like a Vol talking trash...




Throwback


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

he still MIA?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> he still MIA?



Last Activity: 10-09-2015 07:37 PM


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

So, he gets some added days to his avatar huh


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Just got off the phone with him the repair is working right now trying to restore services. They have no idea how long until services are restored. All he keeps saying is Go Dawgs 2016 is the year!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

I also see he has A LOT of catching up to do with some 


Dudes getting quoted like crazy


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> So, he gets some added days to his avatar huh



he was on the sun-thurs plan too.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just got off the phone with him the repair is working right now trying to restore services. They have no idea how long until services are restored. All he keeps saying is Go Dawgs 2016 is the year!!!!



it better be wasn't year 16 when dooly won the national championship?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You to?????





brownceluse said:


> Just got off the phone with him the repair is working right now trying to restore services. They have no idea how long until services are restored. All he keeps saying is Go Dawgs 2016 is the year!!!!



I bet they get everything restored sometime Saturday. 

Pg 3 and Slayer is still MIA


2016


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah if Uga had won he def would have been on here already. But like I said that's slayer for ya.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not going to let yall dog on my Dawg... His internet service is down or he would be here. Thats enough or this one goes away!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not going to let yall dog on my Dawg... His internet service is down or he would be here. Thats enough or this one goes away!



  go to the library


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> go to the library



It's closed or he would........ Now move along he will return and set all of y'all straight.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not going to let yall dog on my Dawg... His internet service is down or he would be here. Thats enough or this one goes away!



Let him borrow your smart phone for a couple days.









He'll be back around.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's closed or he would........ Now move along he will return and set all of y'all straight.



You were his only CMR backup.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Jaming to some Texican blues tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2015)

Slayer prolly just busy working on some new funny pics for a new 'Tennessee Sucks' thread to be posted in 2016.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

From Slayer!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

slayer just called. 4x4 cut off the power to the trailer park and he cant post.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 12, 2015)

He's been so upset, he can't quit crying.  Therfore he can't see to read. Poor guy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks guys for being humane I know Slayer didn't mean all those horrible things he posted



Oh yes I did!! And I always will!

Sorry boys, I was down at deer camp loading up on does for the freezer!

No excuses here! I almost puked after Chubb got hurt.. 

What I find funny, is KYBobwhite was absent all year in the forum and just now he comes out of the closet.. Sounds like a bandwagon fan! Only talks it when they win 1 out of 6 years..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let him borrow your smart phone for a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffttt... I loaded Boat Browser on my Droid and still get a 1,000 pop ups on my phone when I log in..

Did none of you boys go hunting this weekend?

I know 4x4 didn't... He doesn't get out of the house much.. It's a weight issue.. 

Why do you think I had to go hunting.. Got to keep his and momma's freezer full..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh yes I did!! And I always will!
> 
> Sorry boys, I was down at deer camp loading up on does for the freezer!
> 
> ...



daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah if Uga had won he def would have been on here already. But like I said that's slayer for ya.



That's Slayer for ya?? Son, you haven't been around in this forum very long have ya. I've never ran away from a dogging.. And I'm not about to start with the Vol scum either.. Especially one that has me on his ignore list cause I hurt his little feelings talking about Butch Jones.. Does someone need a hug??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that would make 2 Utes; or is Slayer really Doenightmare   too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's when he thought the Dawgs were "gonna win it all".
> 
> 
> 
> Poor guy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's Slayer for ya?? Son, you haven't been around in this forum very long have ya. I've never ran away from a dogging.. And I'm not about to start with the Vol scum either.. Especially one that has me on his ignore list cause I hurt his little feelings talking about Butch Jones.. Does someone need a hug??



I took you off so I could see your spin on this game. I dont need a hug and I wont even say anything else about the game youve already said enough the last month I cant make you look worse..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I took you off so I could see your spin on this game. I dont need a hug and I wont even say anything else about the game youve already said enough the last month I cant make you look worse..



Like I said before... I talk smack about the UT game EVERY year regardless how the Dawgs do.. You have some growing up to do or just hang around here some more.. We talk smack this time of year!

Some of us don't get our little feelings hurt, cry to the mods and hit the ignore button.. Lighten up Sally..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>





Matthew6 said:


>





I just saw Doe's thread about the Ute's.. 

I may have to borrow my son's Utah t-shirt.. At least they are winning... Even if it's in the Pac..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 12, 2015)

*Yes Toyota, you have some growing up to do*



Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said before... I talk smack about the UT game EVERY year regardless how the Dawgs do.. You have some growing up to do or just hang around here some more. We talk smack this time of year! Some of us don't get our little feelings hurt, cry to the mods and hit the ignore button.. Lighten up Sally..



Thanks for the advice Mr. Maturity. Believe me,  you won't get the backlash you deserve from the Vols on this forum. Your childish  rants are payment enough. Pure gold Jerry,  pure gold!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 12, 2015)

*Yep, I'm a bandwagon fan*



Browning Slayer said:


> Oh yes I did!! And I always will!
> 
> Sorry boys, I was down at deer camp loading up on does for the freezer!
> 
> ...



If being a bandwagon fan means you don't get on a message board and act a fool 24/7 then I guess I am one. Why don't you read some of your Dawg brethren classy posts and get a clue.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just saw Doe's thread about the Ute's..
> 
> I may have to borrow my son's Utah t-shirt.. At least they are winning... Even if it's in the Pac..



looks like slayer took the day shift job at the chicken plant in chatsworth. wonder what happened to him.  
probably afraid to come back on here since the vols won.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like slayer took the day shift job at the chicken plant in chatsworth. wonder what happened to him.
> probably afraid to come back on here since the vols won.







Poor guy really thought



Dawgs were gonna win it all.




Throw the bomb early




Chubb gonna win the Heisman





#BeatBama....




Now he's hollering GO NOLES!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor guy really thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep. probably down there auditioning to be the next chief osceola.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. probably down there auditioning to be the next chief osceola.



Id love to see Renegade buck him off.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like slayer took the day shift job at the chicken plant in chatsworth. wonder what happened to him.
> probably afraid to come back on here since the vols won.





SpotandStalk said:


> Poor guy really thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You 2 idgits... 

I don't post over opening weekend of gun season and you 2 thugs miss me already!! I feel special! You 2 are going to miss me over Halloween weekend. I'll be on the Flats fishing for 4 days..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. probably down there auditioning to be the next chief osceola.



I will be passing through Trailerhassee next Thursday! 



SpotandStalk said:


> Id love to see Renegade buck him off.



Pfffttttt.. I would shoot that thing and drop him off at the local Chinese restaurant to be the nightly special..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Id love to see Renegade buck him off.



he would just shoot it. Heck, i think hunting horses over bait is why the momons run him out of utah.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he would just shoot it. Heck, i think hunting horses over bait is why the momons run him out of utah.







And they thought those carrots in the garden were for his family.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he would just shoot it. Heck, i think hunting horses over bait is why the momons run him out of utah.



It wasn't for having more than 1 wife..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It wasn't for having more than 1 wife..



thugs only need one ol lady


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thugs only need one ol lady



I only got 2! One is Chatsworth and the one in Suwanee..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I only got 2! One is Chatsworth and the one in Suwanee..



no wonder the boy argues with you, daddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no wonder the boy argues with you, daddy.



I'm not around as much as I should be..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not around as much as I should be..



is that because hes a vol.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not around as much as I should be..



Have you been on a diet?



Wait I misread that--around.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you been on a diet?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait I misread that--around.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 11, 2016)

And another one.. I'm seeing a pattern here..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

And you call me nuts... You tell me I'm obsessed with the Vols but you are obsessed with me!


----------

